# Text um markierten Text einfügen



## sozialesAbseits (7. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ein kleines Problem habe ich, auf dessen Lösung ich im Internet leider noch nicht gestoßen bin. Ihr seid also meine letzte Hoffnung! 

Ich habe eine Textarea, in die man - logischerweise - Text eingeben kann. Wenn ich nun einen Teil des Textes markiere, soll durch Klick auf einen Button vor und hinter den markierten Teil Text eingefügt werden. (So, wie das hier mit den BB-Codes geregelt ist.)

Wie mach ich das?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## con-f-use (8. September 2006)

Kuckst du auf meiner Seite zu tutorials.de das Dokument zum Thema "BBcodes an Cursorposition einfügen".

Daraus sollte das Prinzip klar werden, vorausgesetzt du hast bereits ein wenig Ahnung vom Programmieren, was ich ja annehme und vorausgesetzt du bist bereit ein bisschen bei SELFHTML zu schmökern. Wenn nicht, dann ist dieser Thread der richtige für dich.


----------



## Alaniak (17. September 2008)

So da muß ich mal einen alten Thread reaktivieren 

Leider gehen die Links nicht mehr, deswegen nochmal die Frage. Ich will wie mein Vorredner einen markierten Text in einer Textarea per Button-OnClick mit <b></b> umschließen.
Ich hab schonmal etwas rumgeschaut und die wrap-Funktion bei jquery scheint mir relativ geeignet. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht wie ich das mit einem markierten Text schaffe.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. September 2008)

Moin,

json-wrap() umschliesst Strings oder HTML-ElementObjekte, ein markierter Text ist keines von beidem.

Du musst aus dem markierten Text ein Textrange-Objekt erzeugen, und dieses manipulieren.

Ein etwas anders gelagertes Beispiel(Ersetzen der Auswahl statt Umschliessen der Auswahl) findest du hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript-ajax/187515-text-cursorstelle-im-textfeld-einfuegen.html

Das sollte sich mit nicht allzuviel Aufwand anpassen lassen.


----------

